# Marker Lights Not Working



## haggisbasher

Our 2008 Bessacarr E495 went into local garage for service and MOT. The marker lights were not working and they were unable to find the fault but it passed MOT. 

Today we had a reputable Company come to do a habitation check and although the marker lights were not part of his check he had a look at the fuse and said it was ok. He also mentioned that it should not have passed its MOT if these lights were not working :roll: He suggested we take it back to the garage and tell them this but a bit reluctant as I felt on pick up that they hadn't given much time to the fault finding, if any, probably didn't know where to start and they will charge us for time and still not find the fault !! 

Anyone out there know where we can start looking for the fault? We have taken all six lights off and there is absolutely no corrosion or damp on any of them, they are all tickety boo.

Suggestions welcomed. 


regards
haggisbasher


----------



## eurajohn

Not familiar with your particular van but I'd be surprised to find the marker lights on a discrete fused circuit!
Have you actually powered up each lamp to confirm it works?
Are they the festoon bulb type or the led type?


----------



## 747

I would suspect an earth fault if it was just one side of the marker lights as I believe the sidelights are on 2 different fuses (unless the X2/50 is different to earlier models).

A competent electrician with a Meter should soon find the fault. It could be a number of things, so I will not try to speculate.


----------



## cronkle

If you are talking about the amber side marker lights they are not part of the MoT. They are not required for passenger vehicles.

The side marker lights can be off the habitation fuse box - mine is.

It might be worth looking into that.


----------



## rayc

Side marker lightson the X250 are connected by the MH manufacturer to a feed left by Fiat. This is a sensing wire which receives a 'side light on' signal. They are then buffered by a circuit that prevents them effecting the vehicle lamp failure system.
My Chausson employed a discrete box containing fuses and relays which was located in the lower driver seat belt housing. My Rapido uses a fuse and relay under the dash. The exit to the outside has been via the seat belt housing in both cases. The late unclenorm discovered that his marker lamps had a discrete fuse in the 12v distribution panel.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1074366.html#1074366

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117890-.html


----------



## rayc

This is how Swift do it on the Bessacarr E400 series, see page 7 of the link. L16,17,18 19 are the side markers and are fed via fuse unit NE184. I think this unit is the DC control panel which may have a discrete fuse for the side marker and high level lamps?

The days of just adding the side marker lamps directly to the side light circuits are long gone.
http://assets.swiftgroup.co.uk/uplo... MH Tech Books/2009 E400 MH Tech Handbook.pdf


----------



## Medallionman

Just replaced 3 bulbs on my Auto-Sleeper. The small bulbs go black/silver on the inside. Crap bulbs might be the problem. I'd check them first.
They are not part of the MOT, as my tester pointed out when he showed me they were not working.
Brian


----------



## haggisbasher

Thank you all so much for your replies - it is amazing the people that are prepared to help solve others problems on this website. 

The two front bulbs were checked by our habitation guy but as that is not his job he didn't do the others so we are off to check these now and try some of the other suggestions posted here.

Thanks again and happy motoring  

haggisbasher


----------



## haggisbasher

Checked all the bulbs - ok. Checked all fuses possible - all ok. Put in spare to check and still no lights. Electrician coming to do work in house tomorrow -maybe he can help :wink:


----------



## rayc

Show your electrician the attached drawing. The marker lamps connect into the fuse unit on connector JP12 and each side of the vehicle is on a separate circuit. The fuse unit and JP12 are the common points so suspicion should be there. There must be a fuse for them within the fuse unit.


----------



## haggisbasher

Thanks rayc - this is same as diagram in handbook. Will show to electrician - hopefully he has a gadget which will show if there is a break in the wiring anywhere. Incidentally hubby is saying that our fuses are 7.5W and not 5W :roll:


----------



## rayc

> haggisbasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rayc - this is same as diagram in handbook. Will show to electrician - hopefully he has a gadget which will show if there is a break in the wiring anywhere. Incidentally hubby is saying that our fuses are 7.5W and not 5W :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you mean 7 .5Amps not Watts.
> 
> Is this the unit? Is it fuse 8? I am sure it will be easy to sort out with a meter.
> 
> NE148
Click to expand...


----------



## haggisbasher

Hi rayc - sorry my mistake Amps not Watts. Our board is not like one you have posted - ours is vertical with two rows of fuses and F4 says Marker Lights but we have changed the fuse to no avail. :x


----------



## rayc

> haggisbasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rayc - sorry my mistake Amps not Watts. Our board is not like one you have posted - ours is vertical with two rows of fuses and F4 says Marker Lights but we have changed the fuse to no avail. :x
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me I would remove the fuse and check for voltage on the panel side of the fuse holder when the sidelights are ON. If volts then it would most likely be the wiring or lamps themselves. If not then the panel or 'light on' signal from the cab lighting circuit.
> 
> Then connect 12v +ve to the fuse holder on the side going to the lamps. If they light that should eliminate the wiring and lamps themselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## haggisbasher

Ok will pass info to Mr Haggis when he returns. Thanks for all your input and info it is very kind of you - just wish something would work, you are prob as frustrated as we are.


----------



## haggisbasher

No joy with getting marker lights to work. Caravan Technician at our neighbours but he didn't have time to look and unfortunately we are going away so will have to wait until our return to UK in Nov. Thanks again for all your useful advice.

Didn't show the electrician the wiring diagram as he is not a fully fledged electrician (don't tell anyone :wink: ) - only doing a minor job for us.


----------



## haggisbasher

Just wanted to let you know that our side marker lights are now working - and how!!! Hubby was checking out damp in crockery cupboard before taking van to workshop for estimate for repairs and he noticed a small white box inside that he hadn't pick up on before. Opened it up and saw some wires there - checked they were all secure and put plate back on and thought he would check the box out on the manual when he got back from workshop. However, en route to workshop he had to put his lights on and hey presto the side marker lights are working!!!!

That's the good news - the bad news is still to come - estimate for repairing damp


----------

